# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  "Pjata" qe gatuani patjeter cdo Vit te Ri!

## INFINITY©

Cfare eshte "signature dish" e juaja apo e familjes suaj qe ju gatuani cdo Vit te Ri, pervec kaposhit te detit dhe psheshit kuptohet? 

Dihet qe zona te ndryshme kane tradita te ndryshme, prandaj na tregoni pak gjellet tuaja te preferuara qe nuk mungojne asnjehere ne tavolinen tuaj naten e nderrimit te viteve.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

skemi specifikisht tradit te hajm te njejtin ushqim apo ndonje recepi (dish)...sigurisht mishin e hajm pothuajse per cdo feste  :ngerdheshje: ...por other than that asgje...i thash mamit te bej gjell me plenc (my favorite!)

----------


## INFINITY©

> skemi specifikisht tradit te hajm te njejtin ushqim apo ndonje recepi (dish)...sigurisht mishin e hajm pothuajse per cdo feste...por other than that asgje...*i thash mamit te bej gjell me plenc (my favorite!*)


Gjelle me plenc per Vit te Ri ne Florida?!  :ngerdheshje: 

Rexhi, you crack me up.  :pa dhembe:  Me bej nje nder dhe mos i jep cupes se do vije era plenc gjithe vitin.  :perqeshje:

----------


## Marya

une patate te skuqura :buzeqeshje:  dhe melci te dhjamur
ndersa mamaja ben gjithmon persheshin me te brendshmet e gjelit  te detit
 mua s'me pelqen fare persheshi :ngerdheshje: 
 bakllavaja dhe kadaifi keto nuk diskutohen , jane te pervitshme

----------


## mia@

[QUOTE=Marya
 mua s'me pelqen fare persheshi
 bakllavaja dhe kadaifi keto nuk diskutohen , jane te pervitshme[/QUOTE]


Kurse une te kunderten. Pa pershesh nuk rri dot. S'kam kaluar asnje vit te Ri pa pershesh. Vetem njehere me ka ndodhur. Hera e pare qe kam kaluar  naten e Vitit te Ri ke familja e burrit. Isha e fejuar atehere dhe sa i shqeva syte kur ne tavoline nuk pash pershesh, apo dollma si e perdorin ne ca krahina.. S'me dukej e plote tavolina pa pershesh. :ngerdheshje: 
Sa per bakllavane, edhe pa te nuk kuptohet Viti i Ri, por e kam eleminuar. Nuk kam ngel pa te fare ne fakt.. Me kane sjell gjithmone nja dy shqiptare qe kam ketu. E te mendosh mamaja ime i bente bakllavane tere fisit. E qante. Une pertoj ta bej. kadaifin se kam qejf. Kane dhe shume kalori. 
Blej nje torte  te lehte si embelsire. Nga ato te hollat me fruta te egra siper e me xhelatine.  Boll gatuaj  te tjerat. :perqeshje: 
Une e bera kulacin qe mbreme, bashke me gjelin e ca gjona te tjera. Sot kane ngel ato te voglat, sallaturinat.
Me kete rast ju uroj Nje vit te Ri  sa me te mbare. Ja kalofshi sa me bukur sonte me njerezit tuaj me te dashur.
P.S Pini, por mos e teproni. :perqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

nuk gatuajm blejm te gatshme...

----------


## gloreta

Njoni po dyqanet jane mbyllur tani, aman gatimi, gatimi, gatimi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

eh c'po na rrjedhin papilet :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

a ma shpjego kush se cka o ky persheshi?

se un di pshesh me tamel, pshesh me kos po se hahet psheshi per vit te ri se paskam dit

----------


## mia@

> a ma shpjego kush se cka o ky persheshi?
> 
> se un di pshesh me tamel, pshesh me kos po se hahet psheshi per vit te ri se paskam dit


Pershesh pergatitet me miell gruri, ose misri. Behet kulaci qe piqet ne furre. Therrmohet ne copa shume te vogla, dhe hidhet lengu i gjelit. Si erez perdoret Naneja, nmdryshe i thone nenexhiku. Derjans eshte si turkey stuffing qe perdorin Amerikanet.
Nje shije kane pak a shume.

----------


## derjansi

> Pershesh pergatitet me miell gruri, ose misri. Behet kulaci qe piqet ne furre. Therrmohet ne copa shume te vogla, dhe hidhet lengu i gjelit. Si erez perdoret Naneja, nmdryshe i thone nenexhiku. Derjans eshte si* turkey stuffing* qe perdorin Amerikanet.
> Nje shije kane pak a shume.


aha thanks lol

----------


## AnaH_M

> Njoni po dyqanet jane mbyllur tani, aman gatimi, gatimi, gatimi


glori,nuk edij andej ka ju nese jan mbyllur ketu krejt hapur jan  :buzeqeshje: 

pa shaka,neve jemi shum ketu,dhe nuk gatuajm asnjehere asgje,vetem porosisim mish te pjekur te gatshem (mish qengji) sallaten e pregadisin vet grate dhe embelsirat i bejm vete keshtuqe nuk gatuajm asnjehere asgje .....

----------


## AnaH_M

neve pershesh i themi bukes ftohet kur e ndan pjes pjes dhe ia qet qumshtin ose kosin permi dhe behet pershesh me kos ose pershesh me qumsh  :buzeqeshje: 

nuk hahet pershesh sonte jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> neve pershesh i themi bukes ftohet kur e ndan pjes pjes dhe ia qet qumshtin ose kosin permi dhe behet pershesh me kos ose pershesh me qumsh 
> 
> nuk hahet pershesh sonte jo


Eshte tjeter lloj persheshi ajo qe thua ti, dhe nuk jane aspak njesoj. Nuk hidhet as qumesht, e as kos, por lengu i gjelit te pjekur. Ky lloj persheshi shoqeron gjelin.Ja nje foto te kulacit dhe gjelit me pershesh. Gjithsesi ai/ajo qe nuk eshte mesuar ta haje mund te mos e pelqeje. Ja nxora nje cifti nga Kosova, dheas e preken me dore. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

mia- kurr ne jete spaskam ndegju se lengu i gjelit i qitet bukes...nejse cka ska tash smuj me i dijt gjitha,vetem ne maqedoni nuk perdoret nje gates e tille...sepaku ne shkup...ndoshta i vjen rendi najher e ta provoj se jam kureshtar te shijoj....

ma co nje cop kulace me poste vetem expres sepse sdua te me vjen e thate.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> mia- kurr ne jete spaskam ndegju se lengu i gjelit i qitet bukes...nejse cka ska tash smuj me i dijt gjitha,vetem ne maqedoni nuk perdoret nje gates e tille...sepaku ne shkup...ndoshta i vjen rendi najher e ta provoj se jam kureshtar te shijoj....
> 
> ma co nje cop kulace me poste vetem expres sepse sdua te me vjen e thate.


S'ka gje se e zbut lengu i gjelit qe i hidhet i nxehte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

po mir e ki,po ku ta gjej gjelin e tja ces lengun  :buzeqeshje: 
dmth sma con nje cop kulace a? aaaa ani ani 
ti kembejm me nje pershesh me kos,ama pershesh si duhet jo si ky persheshi ju qe i thoni pershesh hehe

----------


## AnaH_M

prej meje taze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

Gjelin mo  e kam shkri fare tu e pjek,te tjerat kot sma mbushin syrin shume

----------


## AnaH_M

lisa- ku muj me xhet une nje gjel ketu ne deutschland :buzeqeshje:  ?

----------

